# Goldfish sitting at the bottom of the tank?



## The ynnaJ (Feb 7, 2009)

Hi,

Recently I have taken up the hobby of fish after I bought a 50 gallon tank with stand at a garage sale for $40 . Anyhow, we bought 5 goldfish to put into the tank. For the first week and a half, the fish were sooo active, swimming around, exploring their surroundings, and never really resting or showing any sign of unhealthiness. After I did a 20% water change, however, 3 of the fish died and now two of the previously active fish sit at the bottom of the tank all day with periodic spasms swimming around the tank where they will swim frantically to the top of the tank and then come back down to the bottom to sit. What am I doing wrong?

Thank you.


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

Did you cycle the tank? Or just plop 5 fish into it?


----------



## The ynnaJ (Feb 7, 2009)

I followed this:
http://www.geocities.com/adams_goldfish101/gereral.html

Also, I added some NovAqua.


----------

